# Help me choose my next scroll saw



## parsonpaul (Dec 30, 2014)

OK, so I have been scrolling for about a year. My business seems to be picking up and I think I could use a better saw but I need help deciding which one. 
Presently I have a Grizzly Shop Fox 16". Not a bad saw, but I am ready for something with less noise, vibration and one I can change/re-position blades easier on.
I am looking at a deal both Rockler and Grizzly are running currently for the DeWalt 20" with table and light for $500. Neither have them in stock currently or I probably would have bought it already.
I have also considered the Excaliber by General International for $585 without table or light, through Amazon.
Amazon also has the Hegner 18" for $1550 which is out of my price range.
And then there is the Hawk but its manufacturing company changes about every 3-4 years. and it sells for $1200-1500. I have found a listing on Craig's list for $325, but I can't get the party to respond and I am skeptical about that low of a price…

I would love to take a piece of wood and try out each of these machines, but I don't know where or how I could make that happen. So I'm asking for your help deciding. I know everyone has their favorite and that some of you have had several different saws.

Quality, noise, ease of use and important and price is secondary.

Help please..


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't be skeptical of that price on the Hawk. Last summer I bought an Ultra 220 for $200, and since then I've seen 2 others, one listed for $165, the second for $300. Depending on which model it is, that can be a very good deal and will serve you a lifetime. They have changed ownership (twice, I think) over the years but they still have a good commitment to CS and quality. If you're within shouting distance of NW Ohio, I'd be happy to let you spend some time on mine.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You have a machine that obviously works well enough for you for now, so you have time to keep looking.. use that to your advantage and the right deal will show up eventually.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I also make and sell items made with a scroll saw. I had a DeWalt that lasted less than two years. It cut well but is not durable. I recommend a Hegner as along lasting saw. I have one that was made in 1986 and another made in 2008. I cut with them every day.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have been scrolling a day or two, myself. I started w\a single speed Craftsman, wore it out. Bought a CW-40 Hitachi brand new, which is no longer made, I've been buyin' parts for it here & there because I hated to part with her. I recently invested in a 220 VS Hawk, which, as you can guess, is no longer made, but parts are available. I gave $350 for that saw. Its a 20 year old saw. I promise ya, a USED saw in as pristine conditions this one is, at that price, is damn hard to find! With all my tcw thrown in now, since you are lookin' to update, avoid the DeWalt saws if you can. When you update, focus on a saw that has all the right things you want on it. Just like buyin' a car. Read reviews, go to scroll saw sites & ask questions. Yep! You're ALWAYS going to have your die hard DeWalt fans, because they like yellow. I promise ya, the Hawk saws are the Cadillacs of scroll saws. Mine runs so quiet, ya can't hear it runnin'. I've never owned a saw that quiet, or that cuts like they do. Blade changing is a snap! Tension adjustments are there to stay! The aluminum saw table is a first for me, but the extra width & length is great! Idk much about the Hegner saws, but have several friends with them & they like them well. The one main reason I chose a Hawk, is because they're made here in the states, right here in Kansas. And I live about 250 miles from the Bushton plant, here in Kansas. And they are one AWESOME SCROLL SAW!! Again, just my tcw. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## kivalo (Feb 5, 2015)

I just picked up a Hawk 226 VS this weekend because of all the glowing reviews on it. I got it for $120 but just sent the motor and controller out for repair (I knew it needed to be repaired going into the purchase). I just took a gamble hoping the motor wouldn't have to actually be replaced. But even so, I'm quite happy with paying less than $400 for the saw. There's another 226 but with all the accessories in my area that's still on craigslist but he's asking $900 firm… which is probably why it's still on CL….


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

There is a Hawk 226vs locally here with an asking price of 450 in what looks like mint condition, and another for 600.. and a couple of Excaliburs going for 650 and 800, and a few Hegners in the same ballpark.. guess there is a lot of people selling high end saws around me, but not too many are buying!

If my vintage 18" variable speed Delta didn't work so well, I might be tempted - but it does everything I want from it and then some. and since I only paid $30 for it, I can't really see spending 10-20 times that (or more) for something that might be marginally better 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

I know there are a few Dewalt bashers out there and if I owned a Hawk, EX or Hegner, I may be one of them. I don't, but do have a Dewalt that is 10yrs. old and still going strong. I use it just about every day and have probably put 10k hrs. on it with no problems. Unless you're fortunate enough to find a used higher end saw, the Dewalt is going to be the best bang for the buck in your current budget. Good luck in your quest. John


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Dewalt saws are nice, but Excalibur and Hawk are better. In my mind the difference is worth every penny (I have a 21" Excalibur) When I upgraded my entry level saw I went right for the Ex because I knew if I went with a dewalt I would still want the better saw and eventually spend the money on it.

If you want excellent customer service when ordering an Excalibur, skip amazon and go with Seyco http://www.seyco.com/ they are awesome people!


----------

